# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Keith Barron joins Corrie

## inkyskin

Former Duty Free actor Keith Barron has joined the cast of Coronation Street in a regular role. 

The 71-year-old actor â who appeared as David Pearce in the Spanish hotel-based ITV sitcom â will play George Trench, a charmer who arrives for the funeral of Norris Cole's (Malcolm Hebden) ex-wife, Angela.

A Weatherfield insider told The Mirror: "It's a fair bet Rita and Blanche will battle it out for his attention."

Barron â who is said to be "thrilled" with his part â filmed his first scenes on location yesterday and will be seen on screen next month.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Brilliant news!  He is a great actor and he's got a great part too.

Poor Norris though.

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha I misread that then.. thought it said for Norris's funeral  :Stick Out Tongue:  Glad it's not. 

Anywho, never heard of him, but sounds like he'll be okay. Can't be any worse that the last new arrivals (The Mortons).

----------


## Bryan

great signing for Corrie, getting such an established actor, cant wait to see what the writers have in store for his character.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Should be fun watching Blanche and Rita go all gooey eyed over him.

----------


## Perdita

He has died  :Sad:  

RIP Keith 


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/491911...Statement:News

----------

lizann (15-11-2017), parkerman (15-11-2017), tammyy2j (15-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Very sad news. I always liked Keith Barron whatever he was in. A good actor.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He has died  
> 
> RIP Keith 
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/491911...Statement:News


RIP Keith, I loved Duty Free with him and Gwen Taylor, they were a great couple

----------

Perdita (15-11-2017)

----------

